# the CYCLONE COASTER <> Bring a Lady / Ride a Lady Bicycle Ride <> SUNDAY <> February 2 2020



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 13, 2020)

*It's the Annual CYCLONE COASTER <> Bring a Lady / Ride a Lady <> theme for the February 2nd 2020 CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle ride

YES --- It's that time again -- To honor the ladies & their beautiful bicycle for February / Valentines day month 

Time to dial in that killer lady & bring her out & ride her in public with other like minded individuals 

Ridden not Hidden ... Frank 






























*


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 13, 2020)

A nekkid chic on a 37 Supreme?! I'm going!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 13, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> A nekkid chic on a 37 Supreme?! I'm going!




*Bring her - Ride her ... *


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jan 18, 2020)

saladshooter said:


> A nekkid chic on a 37 Supreme?! I'm going!



see you there


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 20, 2020)

*Leap year ... The CYCLONE COASTER - Bring a Lady / Ride Lady is still a couple weeks out on Sunday FEBRUARY 2nd  .. Seeing how it's a leap year .. I suppose you could "Leap a Lady" .. but I would rather Ride a Lady myself .. just sayin'   

Plenty of time to dial in that Lady for all to see .. Ridden not Hidden .. Frank



*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 28, 2020)

*Weather looking like it's going to be a really nice sunny 70 degree day THIS SUNDAY February 2nd 2020 @ the CYCLONE COASTER Bring a Lady / Ride a Lady ride - Ride Starts @ 10:45 .... Superbowl starts @ 4:00 pm ... you do the math .. *

* Ridden** not Hidden - **Frank



*


----------



## mrg (Jan 29, 2020)

Sorry, I got mixed up.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 29, 2020)

*THIS SUNDAY is the CYCLONE COASTER Bring a Lady / Ride a Lady ride  ... STILL TIME TO DIAL IN YOUR LADIES*


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jan 30, 2020)

THIS SUNDAY ......


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Feb 3, 2020)

*Great turnout - Great weather once again @ the February CYCLONE COASTER Bring a Lady / Ride a Lady ride - I rode a original paint 1940 Schwinn Hollywood - Loads of killer ladies were being ridden not hidden - had a great lunch @ Tequila Jacks after the ride - then made it back to see the Super Bowl kickoff - what’s the problem - Thanks to all that did the math and made it to the ride .. Ridden not Hidden - Frank 



*


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 4, 2020)

I had a great time as usual.














See you next month, March 1st


----------

